
“Massive DDoS attack” just T-Mobile error? - sethbannon
https://twitter.com/eastdakota/status/1272678168638500864
======
graton
I think this is what caused the problems with the MVNO (Mobile Virtual Network
Operator) I use. I noticed today that calling and texting weren't working on
our phones. Our MVNO uses T-Mobile as its network, so this kind of explains
everything.

Luckily I use Google Voice as my primary # and it rang on my computer but I
didn't understand why it wasn't ringing on my cell phone. Now I know :)

------
momothereal
Out of curiosity, how does a T-Mobile error affect services like Messenger and
Facebook?

I live in Canada and they were unreachable for about an hour. My ISP has no
relation to T-Mobile. Is the FB network solely dependent on a mobile carrier?

~~~
boomboomsubban
Are you sure the problem wasn't on your end? The Twitter thread explains why
some sites were listed as down, and shows Facebook up for the day.

~~~
Rebelgecko
it sounds like there may have been a separate issue with facebook?
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/25104746959112...](https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/2510474695911231/)

------
aritraghosh007
Would love to see if T-Mobile publishes an RCA later. There seems to be so
many conflicting reports speculating about a DDoS attack such as this
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/jessedamiani/2020/06/15/t-mobil...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/jessedamiani/2020/06/15/t-mobile-
fortnite-instagram-comcast-and-chase-bank-have-all-experienced-outages-some-
believe-the-us-has-been-hit-by-large-scale-ddos-attack-others-are-
skeptical/#1cd4058e4b2a)

~~~
boomboomsubban
From the post, the "attackmap" always looks like that and downdetector was
showing that those sites were down for T-Mobile users. Other than that, the
only report listed was an anonymous Twitter account.

------
dang
Related previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23532560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23532560)

------
dekhn
I thought it was funny when somebody linked to an "attack map" which was
really just a heatmap of the US population
([https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/)) and then went on to
speculate it was the US gov't messing with protestors.

------
alfiedotwtf
"It starts with T-Mobile. They were making some changes to their network
configurations today. Unfortunately, it went badly."

KATE: Wait a minute, the fourteenth, that's the same day the worm ends its
run. I mean... Da Vinci virus, didn't Phreak say that's what he was being
charged with? Look, they blame hackers!

